# No Led Zep for Video Games



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to Jimmy Page there will be no Led Zep tunes ever on things like Guitar Hero or Rock Band



> Page has no plans to follow the trend for a future video game based on the Stairway to Heaven stars' hits - because it just wouldn't work.
> 
> He tells Starpulse, "Obviously, there have been overtures made to Led Zeppelin, but if you start with the first track on the first album, Good Times Bad Times, and you think of the drum part that John Bonham did there, how many drummers in the world can actually play that, let alone dabble on a Christmas morning? There could be a lot of alcohol consumed over Christmas, and you still aren't going to get it."
> 
> ...


Source: Canoe


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Doesn't really seem like a good justification, but the second part about picking up a real instrument is good advice.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the man has made his money...maybe he's looking at it from his grandkids point of view...maybe he doesn't want to feel responsible for kids sitting behind tv's playing fake guitars when they could be doing things and playing real guitars!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Doesn't really seem like a good justification, but the second part about picking up a real instrument is good advice.


true enough - but playing rock band isn't playing music - it's hitting the right buttons at the right time on the game controller that happens to look like a guitar......

actually quite a frustrating game from a guitar player's point of view


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

deleted....


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> true enough - but playing rock band isn't playing music - it's hitting the right buttons at the right time on the game controller that happens to look like a guitar......
> 
> actually quite a frustrating game from a guitar player's point of view


Yeah seriously, I suck at GH and Rock Band... It's harder than real guitar..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Luke98 said:


> the second part about picking up a real instrument is good advice.





ezcomes said:


> maybe he doesn't want to feel responsible for kids sitting behind tv's playing fake guitars when they could be doing things and playing real guitars!


if i was him, (of course i'm not) this is how i would feel about it. good for him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> true enough - but playing rock band isn't playing music - it's hitting the right buttons at the right time on the game controller that happens to look like a guitar......
> 
> actually quite a frustrating game from a guitar player's point of view


And for me to get good at it, I'd need to spend a lot of time playing it and not playing guitar---I know some may prefer the game, and that's fine if they realize they're playing a game, but I prefer to play guitar (And Wii music is more fun, and more intuitive)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe it's just me, but i just can fathom the attraction.

when i weigh the payoff it just doesn't make sense.

5 years of learning actual guitar = a cool skill that is appreciated an many situations, and can get you girls, free drinks, and the occasional dollar or two, a strong understanding of at least 3 different musical styles.

5 years of playing guitar hero = your only friends are other game nerds, probably still a virgin, your main daily activities mostly consist of 
the video game, 
hiding in the basement from your parents, 
masturbating to pics of anime girls, 
still getting teased by the school bully even though you've graduated last year.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Guitar Hero/Rock Band is fun and it's gotten a LOT of kids listening to great, classic music they might've never heard & loved otherwise.

But I'm also kind of glad Page has taken this stance, nice to see some things retaining mystery/sacredness.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

IMO, this is nothing new really. Zep has never pimped their music out.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

True, refused to do a radio-edit for "Whole Lotta Love," back in the day.


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

...which is why the Cadillac ad surprised me so.

I don't know what to say about these games. My middle daughter (a young 20-something) played the game for a while, then decided that she had progressed enough to try the real thing. While visiting, she asked if she could try my guitar. She gave it her all for a good 5 or 10 minutes (the average attention span of that generation, it seems) and decided that the two activities were unrelated! I was able to show her a couple of chords, but she didn't persue it beyond that day.

On the other hand, I got a peek at what's on my teenage nephew's ipod not that long ago. He's really digging the soundtrack of my teenage years, and it's all because of the game.

W


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> True, refused to do a radio-edit for "Whole Lotta Love," back in the day.


The man has is philosophy, tha's why his The Man !!!

And i like his argument about GH !!
Althought i can't agree 100%, i think
GH helps classic rock stay on the map, the kinds are asking
about all those old bands !!!:rockon2:


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Good for Pagey! It will only cheapen their music if it becomes a game.


----------

